# Any cat owners?



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello there!
Anyway, my cat found a birds' nest (don't know what type of bird) and has been capturing birds, bringing them home and then eating them. It's very sad, especially seeing that I believe two of them were chicks, but my question is: is it OK for him to be eating even the bones? Is it going to make him have an upset tummy?
Up until now, Bazinga had only killed animals, not eating them (we didn't give him a chance)
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

There are a number of cat owners, myself included. Many animals such as rabbits and birds are very lean. To insure they are getting the nutrients they need cats will eat the whole animal, skin, innards, and bone. This is natural and shouldn't be a problem. However, many wild animals carry parasites, so you need to make sure to be giving your cat regular deworming medicine to make sure that if they consume parasites they do not become a health issue for your cat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

